# Dreister Bootsklau



## Queequeg (1. November 2004)

Hallo Troller,



gestern rief ein Trollingfreund(Hanseat) bei mir an und erzählte mir, dass man ihm pünktlich zur Trollingsaison, sein Trollingboot am Samstagmorgen gezockt habe.:v 

Die Dreistigkeit die die Diebe da an den Tag legten, ist schon beeindruckend, denn sein Boot war quasi doppelt gesichert. Zum einen hatte er die Hängerkupplung vom Trailer mit einem Überwurfkasten mit Schloss gesichert und zum anderen stellte Kalle seinen PKW direkt vor das Boot (links und rechts vom Boot, Haus- und Garagenwand). Die Diebe kannten da aber nix, knackten den PKW, schoben diesen dann vom Grundstück, brachen die Hängerverriegelung auf, hängten das Boot an ihren PKW, schoben Kalle’s PKW wieder an seinen Platz und verdufteten ganz cool. Cool auch deswegen, weil sich das Ganze innerhalb einer relativ dicht besiedelten Einfamilienhaussiedlung abspielte. Der Coup muss sich irrwitziger Weise ca. eine ½ Std. vor seinem Start zum Fischen (ca. 4:00 Uhr) abgespielt haben, denn die Betonsteine in dem Flächenbereich wo sein Boot stand, waren trotz Nieselregens noch ein wenig trocken. 


Da Karl-Heinz im Board nicht registriert ist, bat er mich kurzerhand dies hier im AB für ihn kund zu tun. Kalle hofft dabei in erster Linie auf die Mithilfe von Kommissar Zufall, denn das Boot könnte sicherlich auf irgendeinen Markt auftauchen, es sei denn, es ist direkt nach Osteuropa oder sonst wo hin überführt worden. Auch ist das Boot von seiner Bauart sehr eigentümlich, die Trollinghanseaten haben es natürlich im Kopf, aber für alle anderen:



Kajütboot (Kajüte ist nach hinten offen und zum Bug hin rel. Flach mit einer niedrigen 2- geteilten Scheibe), Länge = 525 cm, Marke = Cresent (Modellbezeichnung weiß Heinzi auch nicht, das Boot ist ca. 20 Jahre alt). Motor = Honda Viertakter 30 PS. Anstrich = weiß. Auf dem Kajütdach sind V2A-Rohrstücke als Rutenhalter und ein Radarreflektor befestigt. Das Heck hatte ursprünglich mal eine Nische für den Außenborder, Kalle hat die Nische mit einem V2A-Blech bündig geschlossen, die Konturen sind allerdings durch das Gelcoat zu sehen. Bei dem Trailer handelt es sich um das Fabrikat „Ratzeburger Bootsbau“, ist eine feuerverzinkte Konstruktion aus Vierkantrohr mit Wibvorrichtung (noch sehr neu). Wie auf dem mit angefügtem Foto zu sehen ist, fällt die Riggerbar aus Teakholz sehr rustikal aus. Ein besseres Foto habe ich zurzeit nicht zur Hand, ich werde morgen mal in meinem Firmen PC noch mal ein bisschen herumwühlen. @ Trollinghanseaten guckt bitte auch noch mal nach, mein Gefühl sagt mir das noch irgendwo Digifotos von *„Sindbad“* existieren.



Diese Veröffentlichung soll auch den einen oder anderen von uns dazu anregen, die eigene Bootsverwahrung eventuell noch einmal zu überdenken. Selbst wenn die Versicherung gut zahlt, die vielen Stunden und das Herzblut die man in die Ausstattung eines Trollingbootes steckt, sind unersetzbar. Übrigens, Heinzi ist versichert und wie gut seine Versicherung ist, 

wird sich in nächster Zukunft zeigen.



Sollte einer von Euch in ferner Zukunft irgendein Hinweis über das Boot bekommen, so schickt mir den bitte per PN, Kalle werde ich dann Umgehend informieren. Wenn sonst noch jemand, insbesondere die Trollinghanseaten, noch Ergänzungen, Ideen und/oder Änderungen haben solltet, so lasst es mich wissen, den Text werde ich dann entsprechend (nach)bearbeiten. 



So das war’s erst einmal, Gruß und Petri Queequeg

Ich bin mal so frei und stelle hier ein Bild der Sindbad ein. Dann muss man nicht scrollen um informiert zu sein. Gruß Tiffy

Danke Tiffy, in dem Zuge habe ich hier auf "Seite 1" auch noch ein weiters Bild von Kalles Boot sowie die Nummern für Trailer und Motor mit eingestellt.

Honda 30PS Langschaft mit der Motnr.1005124
Trailer Fa. Konkel Nr.W09KN011320K32938


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Bootsklau!!! So was gibts schon:v :v . Die Diebe sollte man einbuchten.:r  Viel Glück bei der Suche des Bootes#6 #6 #6 .


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Das ist ja wohl an Dreistigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten |gr: 

Meldet den Diebstahl auf alle Fälle auch mal hier 
Viel Glück !


----------



## angelloenne (1. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Ich glaub, das ist der Horror aller Bootsbesitzer und dann noch vor der Haustür, echt zum :v
Ich hoffe ihr findet das Boot wieder und die Verbrecher werden Erwischt.


----------



## Karsten01 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Hallo Queequeg,

erstmal,tut mir echt leid für Deinen Kumpel
zweitens,werd natürlich meine Augen offen halten
aber drittens,Du sprichst ständig von Hanseat(Hanseaten),es gibt noch mehr Hansestädte als HH ,und deren gebürtige Bewohner sind alle Hanseaten, ist nun mal so!!!!!


----------



## Queequeg (1. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

@Karsten01, alle,
ich spreche von *Trolling*-Hanseaten, das ist ein von uns gegründeter Bund von Trollinganglern (ursprünglich 11 Boote, jetzt durch die Klauaktion leider nur noch 10 Boote) und hat nix mit den Hansestädten zu tun. Die Mitglieder unserer Gemeinschaft die hier posten erkennt man an dem Zusatz "Trolling Hanse" unter dem Benutzerbild. 

Gruß und Petri Queequeg#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Hallo Quequeq,
hatte das heute schon von Dipsdive gehört. Einfach eine Frechheit. Aber genau diesenWeg wollte ich auch vorschlagen. Aktuelles Bild wäre natürlich besser!
Karsten01
Die Rede ist von der Trolling Hanse. Da sind einige Boardies und Nichtboardies in einertollen Trollingtruppe vereint. Kann man aber nicht von allein wissen. Zur Mitfahndung werden natürlich alle Hansestädter und Nichthansestädter aufgerufen!

Upss! Doppelt hält besser!
Quequeq. Wenn du Kalle siehst: Ich melde mich natürlich immer, wenn ein Platz frei ist, solange er "solo" ist! Und Grüß ihn schön...


----------



## Queequeg (1. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Hallo Dolfin,
ja du hast recht, ist nicht gerade das beste Bild, aber ein besseres existiert, ich meine einer von unseren Jungs hat dieses Jahr ein schönes Foto von Sindbad vor Bornholm geschossen.

Gruß und Petri Queequeg


----------



## Queequeg (1. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Hey Dolfin,
arns Chlor, richte ich ihm aus.

Gruß und Petri Queequeg


----------



## Franky (1. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Ach Du scheisse!!!
Vielleicht sollten hier alle relevanten Daten (Rumpfnummer (hat Crescent meines WIssens nach..), Motornummer und was sonst noch alles da ist) veröffentlicht werden! Das macht einen Wiederverkauf auf alle Fälle schwieriger - aber ein Wiederauffinden einfacher!


----------



## Queequeg (1. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

@Franky, gute Idee, kann nicht schaden, werde mir morgen mal von Kalle die Daten die existieren geben lassen und einstellen.

Gruß und Petri Queequeg


----------



## Karsten01 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Ein dickes Sorry an queequeg ,hoffentlich nimmst Du es an .Von Eurer Vereinigung wußte ich nichts,Ehrlich!
#h Karsten.


----------



## Queequeg (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

@Karsten
no problemo, du konntest das ja auch nicht wissen von unserer Vereinigung, weil aus aus dem Text auch nicht hervorging. 

Gruß und Petri Queequeg#h


----------



## Öger (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Moin, moin,

das ist ja nicht zu fassen!!!!
Habe mein Boot incl. Trailer auch auf meiner Auffahrt stehen
und noch nicht einmal gesichert!
Da muss ich wohl dringend was ändern!

Viel Glück bei der Suche und haltet uns mal auf dem Laufenden!!

Gruss Öger


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Seriennummern, Motornummern, alle anderen erreichbaren Nummmern ist einfach sehr wichtig sich diese Daten aufzuschreiben - für den leider doch immer wieder eintretenden Fall der Fälle.
Was mich immer wieder wundert:
Ich lese auch die Zeitschrift Boote, da werden jeden Monat einige geklaute Boote gemeldet.
Nun sind ja Boote zwangsläufig nicht so oft vertreten wie Autos, da müsste es doch eigentlich eher möglich sein, ein geklautes Boot wieder zu finden, sofern es nicht direkt ins Ausland verschoben wird.

Wenn Ihr ein Bild von dem geklauten Boot und die entsprechendne Daten habt, setze ich auch gerne eine Suchmeldung auf die Startseite vom Anglerboard.
Setzt Euch einfach mit mir in Verbindung.


----------



## wildbootsman (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Wenn man das liest, kommt einem das kalte Grausen. Da hilft nur noch ein Hund der anschlägt und Krawall macht und eine gute Versicherung. Vielleicht findet sich das Boot ja wieder an.

Wildi


----------



## Dipsdive (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind ja Boote zwangsläufig nicht so oft vertreten wie Autos, da müsste es doch eigentlich eher möglich sein, ein geklautes Boot wieder zu finden, sofern es nicht direkt ins Ausland verschoben wird.


Falls sich der zukünftige "Besitzer" mit Kalles Boot auf die westliche Ostsee wagen sollte, wird er sicher von einem Troller in Kürze entdeckt werden. 
Das Crescent in der Version 530 sieht man nicht all zu oft auf dem Wasser, da würde das Boot sicher auffallen.

Hoffentlich geht mit der Versicherung alles klar.


----------



## Tiffy (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Ist ja echt ne Sauerei ...

Ich setze dieses Thema mal on Top. Dann findet man es schneller #h


----------



## Laksos (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Moin Queequeg,

das ist ja 'n Hammer! Ich hoffe, dass alles doch noch ein gutes Ende nimmt, zumindest mit der Versicherung!  #d 

Ich drücke euch jedenfalls die Daumen.
.
.


----------



## buddha (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Das ist wirklich das letzte!!! Ich hoffe der Kollege hat ne gute Versicherung!!!


----------



## Heringsbändiger (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

So'n Schiet.  
Mein volles Mitgefühl an Kalle.
Wenn ich an die vielen Arbeitsstunden, Hin- und her-Rennerei, Besorgungen etc. denke die in einem Trollingboot stecken, wird's mir nur noch übel.


----------



## Queequeg (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

@alle, euer Mitgefühl und eure Grüße werde ich an Kalle weiterreichen, die bauen ihn sicherlich ein wenig auf.#6 

@Tiffy, im Namen von Kalle vielen Dank für die Aktion #6 

@ Thomas9904, danke, auf dein Angebot kommen wir noch zurück, ich muß noch erst einmal nach einem brauchbaren Foto fahnden, die Boots- und Motornummer habe ich auch noch nicht.#h 

@öger, sehe bloß zu das du dein Boot auch sicherst. Vor 5-6 Jahren wollten irgendwelche Leute das Boot von meinem Kumpel und mir von meinem Parkplatz zocken. Wir hatten nur Schwein, dass die Typen nicht so skrupellos waren wie bei Kalle, sie bissen sich wohl für ihre Verhältnisse, ihre Zähne an dem Vorhängeschloss aus. Ich wollte damit noch mal sagen, dass so etwas doch häufiger vorkommt als man glaubt. |bla: 

Gruß und Petri Queequeg|wavey:


----------



## kanalbulle (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Traurige Sache so etwas !                                                                         
Erst am Sonntag war ein Bericht darüber im TV.(MDR - Kripo Live)
Da "arbeiten" sich ganze Banden von Oranienburg bei Berlin in Richtung Norden.
Geklaut wurden mehrere Boote meistens aber Bootsmotoren.
Viele Bootsmotoren waren schon zum Diebstahl vorbereitet indem sie mittels Bolzenschneider "abgeklemmt" wurden.
Empfohlen wurde die Motoren gravieren zulassen. Angeblich soll die WAPO dabei behilflich sein.
Irgendwie wurde da auch eine SOKO gebildet um den Tätern auf die Spur zu kommen.
Vielleicht kann man sich mit denen ja mal in Verbindung setzen !?


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Au Kacke! Ich drück die Daumen und was ich sonst noch so drücken kann, damit das Boot wieder gefunden wird. Musterbeispiel Nordangler, dem auch sein Boot gemoppst wurde, es aber wieder gefunden wurde!!!! Hoffentlich werden diese Wixxxx erwischt! |splat:


----------



## Öger (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Hi Queequeg,

danke für die Warnung, habe schon vom Büro aus einige Aktivitäten veranlasst! Hoffe für Euch, dass noch alles ein gutes Ende findet!!!

Gruss

Öger


----------



## hopppe (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Ich habe am Sonnabend schon in Großenbrode auf dem Wasser über Funk davon gehört,weis aber auch nicht was für ein Boot das ist.Er soll mal ein Foto veröffentlichen,wir schauen doch alle jedem Boot auf der Autobahn und im Wasser hinterher.So würde man das eventuel finden.War das eine Crescent Classic?Ich habe teilweise noch alte Kataloge mit Bildern.


----------



## Queequeg (2. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

@hoppe,
danke für die Anregung, sollten wir keine Bilder von dem betroffenen Boot mehr finden, so kommen wir auf deine Kataloge zurück.

Gruß und Petri Queequeg#h


----------



## tommy.1970 (3. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

moin
es ist schlimm was so alles gestohlen wird.
hier ein boot da ein motor, aber was mich echt von den socken 
haut,irgend wo an der havel haben sie einen steg geklaut.
sollte ich mal einen erwischen der sich an fremden eigentum zu schaffen macht,
ist leicht gesagt aber denen würd ich die fingernägel machen.
leider ist die realität doch so , das es meistens organisierte banden sind die auf bestellung klauen und diese jungs schrecken auch vor einem ;mord; nicht zurück.

also sichert euer hab und gut ,sogut ihr könnt
lasst eure motoren von der wasserpolizei kennzeichnen 
und passt doch alle ein bisschen mehr auf eure umgebung auf.

mfg tommy


----------



## steve71 (3. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

Hauptsache das blöde Schwein wird erwischt!!!!
Solche  Idioten wissen überhaupt nicht was sie anrichten.
Bei solchen Meldungen platzt mir der Kragen!!!
Ich sach nur Hände abhacken!!!

Kalle, halt die Ohren streif!!!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (11. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

.... wird es noch mehr Fotos geben ?
Oder hab ich etwas übersehen ?


----------



## Queequeg (11. November 2004)

*AW: Dreister Bootsklau*

....wegen der Fotos habe ich mit Kalle gesprochen. Die besseren Bilder die er hat, hat er an die Versicherung geschickt, diese wollte ihn die Bilder nächste Woche wieder zurück schicken. Kalle sagte mir, dass er nächste Woche in jedem Fall Bilder rüber schickt, notfalls eben andere Bilder. Im unseren Bekanntenkreis ließen sich bisher keine brauchbaren Fotos aufgabeln. Vorab habe ich hier schon mal die Motor Nr.:1005124/BF3CRSD (Honda 30PS Viertakt-Langschaft) und die Nummer vom Trailer:KN130 (Modellbezeichnung),Fahrgestell-Nr.:WO9KN011320K32938. Sobald die Fotos angekommen sind, werde ich sie hier einstellen.


Gruß und Petri Queequeg#h


----------

